# My scrappy



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here is a scrappy I'm doing. I want to play around with the pattern haven't decided if I want to do it like Bonnie Hunter's or not.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I sure do like that block - lots of fun ways to lay them out.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Fabulous!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

I like it too. Scrappies have pizazz !


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Nice colors. It will be interesting to see what design you end up with.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Great colors, but I'm trying to figure out what you have it hanging on and how...


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have cardboard on my wall with flannel stapled over it. I have the blocks put up with straight pins.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My sewing studio is still a work in progress. I didn't have enough money to put up wall board. It was already insulated so I stapled card board on the walls. We still owe about 4 or 5 more monthly payments on it then I hope to start buying the wall board to finish it.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

very nice please post a picture when you finish it.. Love the look of it now..


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This is the pattern I've decided to go with for my first scrappy. Just a simple square. I still have quite a few blocks to make. 

This is the baby quilt I finished Wednesday, it's for my DIL she wanted me to make one for her cousins' baby.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

How big are your sqs in that first one? I need to use up some scraps and I was thinking about a 9 patch light dark w/ 4" sqs.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Bonnie Hunter came to our guild a few years ago. She taught a class and had a trunk show. Wow. She changed how I thought about scrap quilting. My take-a-way was that the ugliest fabric cut small enough can go into almost any scrap quilt. And the other was - THis (meaning a small piece of fabric) is still $10 a yard, or more now. So use it up. 
I have and still do, cut my scraps into usable sizes and keep them for scrap quilts. 
Love your quilts. Just wonderful.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

DW said:


> How big are your sqs in that first one? I need to use up some scraps and I was thinking about a 9 patch light dark w/ 4" sqs.


They are 2 1/2 inch unfinished, 2 inch finished.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

CraftyLady said:


> Bonnie Hunter came to our guild a few years ago. She taught a class and had a trunk show. Wow. She changed how I thought about scrap quilting. My take-a-way was that the ugliest fabric cut small enough can go into almost any scrap quilt. And the other was - THis (meaning a small piece of fabric) is still $10 a yard, or more now. So use it up.
> I have and still do, cut my scraps into usable sizes and keep them for scrap quilts.
> Love your quilts. Just wonderful.



I have some pretty ugly fabric in this. But she is right, you would have to look hard to find the ugly stuff. I would love to meet her, I bet she is a blast.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I think this and two more will be Christmas gifts for my kids this year. I made them all quilts about 3 years ago but two of them have king size beds the don't really fit their beds. I know my daughter has hers on her wall for decoration. That made me feel good that she liked it well enough that she hung it in her living room.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful Ruby! That is a fun one to do!


----------

